# GFX Battle IV



## Dracun (7. Februar 2009)

*Hereinspaziert, Hereinspaziert meine Damen & Herren,

wir präsentieren Ihnen nun unser 4tes „GFX-Battle“, wo Sie, verehrte Damen & Herren, entscheiden können wer diese Woche unser Sieger sein wird!!​*
Es standen wieder 3 Render für unsere Kandidaten zur freien Auswahl:
1.	Will Smith aus I Am Legend 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/will47870c4cpng.png

2.	Leon S. Kennendy aus RE 4 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/LeonRE4pnga6ca425apng.png

3.	Sam Fisher aus Splinter Cell 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/SplinterCell35d7fba4png.png

Es gab auch diesmal kein bestimmtes Thema und die Regeln wurden soweit eingehalten.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Kommentare und wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß beim betrachten der Kunstwerke der heutigen Kandidaten:
Kangrim, Huntermoon, Haxxler, Syane, Chopi, Minastirit, Exclaw, Vartez, Dracun​*Sig1​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig2​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig3​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig4​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig5​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig6​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig7​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig8​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sig9​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich finde hier jezz nur 2 von den 9 Sigs wirklich toll^^

Nämlich  #7 und #9

Bei mir hat aber  #9 gewonnen^^

Die Athmossphäre is sehr toll, passt auch zu seiner "Stellung" und Gesichtseindruck.
Gut gemacht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Februar 2009)

find nur 5 und 9 gut.
hab mich dann für 5 entschieden.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Februar 2009)

Hab nr 7 genommen, da sieht der Typ am besten aus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2009)

ich hab nr 9 genommen.
es sieht schön fließend aus und ich finde es atmosphärisch.


----------



## Zez (7. Februar 2009)

Sig 3 - eindeutig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Februar 2009)

In Sig 3 find ich die Linien stöhrend


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Hab mich auch für die Nummer 9 entschieden.


----------



## chopi (7. Februar 2009)

*Achtung,am besten erst nach dem voten lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

So,dann wollen wir mal mit Ehrlichkeit manipulieren *g*
1.Will in verschwommen kommt nicht gut,C4D liegt auf dem Render und die Typo "power of Light" auf ner dunklen Sig o.0
2.Der Hintergrund (Die Wolken,die man nur noch ganz wenig sieht) sieht ganz nett aus,aber der C4D wurde einfach auf die gesamte Sig geklatscht und liegt auch über dem Render. Und naja...die Typo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Will ist genausogroß wie der Tunnel o.0 C4D liegt auf dem Render,die Typo wurde wenigstens nach ner Idee gemacht,sieht trotzdem nicht gut aus =/
4.Typo passt überhaupt nicht,Render ist kein bisschen eingearbeitet und der Hintergrund ist langweilig =/
5.Der Rand geht so nicht,der Hintergrund ist langweilig,der effekt allerdings cool.
6.Hintergrund gut gewählt,das grün könnte man als Nachtsichtgerät-sicht sehen,leider ist der Render kein bisschen grün und sieht deshalb einfach nur draufgeklebt aus.
7.Und auch dieser Wettbewerb kommt nicht ohne Popoutsig aus.Der Hintergrund ist langweilig,der Popouteffekt ist ganz nett.Die Typo hätte man locker in die Sig nehmen können,dann wäre die wenigstens nicht so leer geworden.
8.Die Typo hier ist wie in allen anderen schlimm,der Rauch oben/unten kommt nicht gut,da er nicht auf der ganzen Sig liegt.Hintergrund gut gewählt.
9. ...

[Typo=Text , Render=Figur]
So,alles meine Meinung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Februar 2009)

Nr. 9.

Der Rest ... naja ... nicht gut.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2009)

So, dann Will (ha, Wortspiel) ich auch mal meine Stimme abgeben.

Ich schwanke auch zwischen 7 und 9. Der Rest ist diesmal wirklich nicht gelungen.

Die Nummer 7 gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut. Allerdings ist der Hintergrund wie Chopi ja schon gesagt hat nicht sehr gut gewählt. Da hätte ich jetzt eher eine Skyline genommen. Zum Beispiel die von New York oder auch Chicago. Am besten mit einer Brücke. Dazu noch ein Vordergrund mit Steinen, etc. und das ganze wäre für mich der klare Sieger geworden.

Deswegen habe ich mich auch für die 9 entschieden. Die ist zwar im Grunde stinklangweilig da sie wie eine Szene aus dem Film aussieht aber eigentlich gerade deswegen am ansprechendsten.


----------



## Syane (7. Februar 2009)

Ich finde übrigens bei Signatur 1 ..Den Arm echt gelungen oO Okay ..der rest mag etwas ..ja zu dunkel sein und das verwischte Gesicht gefällt mir da auch nicht ..Aber der Arm ist cool geworden.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Spam entfernt... viel Spaß beim weiterbewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

9gefällt mir gut, nur find ich das lila n bisl unpassend...


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Schon lustig  das ich immer die am besten finde, die die Ersten Plätze belegen^^
das beweist das ich Geschmack habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Oder dast du unterbewust ein Mitläufer bist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder dast du unterbewust ein Mitläufer bist^^


wenn er sich als erster positiv für nr 9 ausgesprochen hat wohl eher nicht.^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er sich als erster positiv für nr 9 ausgesprochen hat wohl eher nicht.^^


Wer weiß....^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er sich als erster positiv für nr 9 ausgesprochen hat wohl eher nicht.^^


Mist, das hab ich übersehen^^


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Diemal finde ich das die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Signaturen wirklich riesig sind.
Hab für #7 gevoted weils Gesamtbild imo am schönsten ist, allerdings ist #9 ebenfalls sehr gelungen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2009)

Numero sette


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss jetzt sagen das ich für keines stimmen werde, da mich keines wirklich überzeug.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:
			
		

> PLatz 1 mit 14 Stimmen (32,56%) hat Signatur 9 = Chopi http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleJ698c426epng.png
> Platz 2 mit 8 Stimmen (18,60%) hat Signatur 7 = Huntermoon http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleE595902ccpng.png
> Platz 3 mit 5 Stimmen (11,63%) hat Signatur 6 = Minastirit http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleDb123beadjpg.jpg
> Platz 3 mit 5 Stimmen (11,63%) hat Signatur 5 = Kangrim http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleHe07c6f79jpg.jpg
> ...



Damit geht der Sieg diese Woche an Chopi, herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------

